# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  اجمل عشر فنانات عربيات حسب خبراء التجميل

## شمعة امل

*تم عمل استفتاء على مستوى الصحف اللبنانية اهتمت الصحف اللبنانية كلها بالإستفتاء الى تم لإختيار اجمل عشر فنانات على مستوى العالم العربى ليس عشوائيا و لكن بسؤال مجموعة من الخبراء فى عالم الجمال والأناقة بسؤالهم من اجمل عشر شخصيات فى عالم الفن العربى و اليكم مجموعة من الأسماء التى تم اختيارها لرفع الستار عن اجمل عشر فنانات و هم نتالي فضل الله صاحبة وكالة نتالي للأزياء ، نضال بشراوي صاحب وكالة بشراوي للأزياء، المذيعة الحسناء شانتال سرور، مصمم الأزياء بسام نعمة، أخصائي التجميل المعروف بسام فتوح الذي يتعامل مع العديد من نجمات العالم العربي، طبيب التجميل طوني نصار، أخصائي التجميل احمد قبيسي، المذيع فيني الرومي، مصفف الشعر سيمون مندلق وأخصائية التجميل ايفا عطاالله.و اخيرا و بعد اختيار اجمل عشر فنانات عربيات اليكم الأسماء بترتيب نسبة جمالهن ابتداء من المرتبة الاولى ووصولا الى المرتبة العاشرة، لتكون النتيجة اجمل عشر فنانات ونجمات في العالم العربي. النتائج جاءت كالتالي:المرتبة الاولى : هيفاء وهبي -81%*

*المرتبة الثانية: نانسي عجرم -57%*  
**
*المرتبة الثالثه: سوزان تميم - 43%* 
**
*المرتبه الرابعة: سيرين عبد النور- 42%* 

*المرتبة الخامسة: اليسا - 39%* 

*المرتبة السادسة: نجوى كرم -35%* 

*المرتبة السابعة: امل حجازي -28%* 

*المرتبة الثامنة : نوال الزغبي- 27%*
 
*المرتبه التاسعة : دينا حايك-22%*  
 
*المرتبة العاشرة: اصالة نصري-21%.*
** 

شو رايكم ؟؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

سيرين احلى وحدة فيهم

يسلمو ميرفا

----------


## دموع الورد

انا بشوف احلى وحده سوزان التميم

شكرا ميرفا

----------


## down to you

شو هالجمل المبني بعمليات تجميل؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!

 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 
بتوقع امل حجازي احلى وحده لانه جمال طبيعي

----------


## fares

> شو هالجمل المبني بعمليات تجميل؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> بتوقع امل حجازي احلى وحده لانه جمال طبيعي


احلى واحد كاضم الساهر :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

شو هالاستفتاء الفاشل  ..؟؟؟

----------


## renah

> سيرين احلى وحدة فيهم
> 
> يسلمو ميرفا


فعلا احلى وحده سيرين ؟؟؟بس احلى صوت اصاله؟؟؟؟ :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## عُبادة

> فعلا احلى وحده سيرين ؟؟؟بس احلى صوت اصاله؟؟؟؟


أكيد أصالة احلى صوت ولا يعلى عليها :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62): نانسي وارفع راسك :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

حلوييييييييين؟ اي كل وحدة مساوية شي 600الف و500مية عملية اشي نفخ واشي تكبير و اشي تصغير و شد و حل و بيقوولو جمااال

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

[





هي دي احلى وحدة فيهم   صوت وصورة 


تؤبر البي هالضحكة


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بصراحة يا شباب هسه هيفا أحلى واحدة معقول

----------


## saousana

[align=center]شو هالتخبيص هاد  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): [/align]

----------


## المتميزة

مابنقدر نقول راينا لانو هاد موجمالهم  الحقيقي  
هاد كلو بعد مليون عملية تجميل 
يسلمووووووو شمعة امل  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:SnipeR (19):  استفتاء فاشل  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## رموش حزينه

استفتاء عملوه ناس ما عندهم نضر اكيد كلن  تجميل بتجميل وانا احلى شي لانه جمالي طبيعي .... احم احم.... لا عنجد احلى شي سيرين

----------


## khaled aljonidee

جدتي احلى منهم كلهم :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> حلوييييييييين؟ اي كل وحدة مساوية شي 600الف و500مية عملية اشي نفخ واشي تكبير و اشي تصغير و شد و حل و بيقوولو جمااال


والله كلام مزبوط واخر اشي بضحكو على العالم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*حبيبتي أحلى منهم كلهم بكفي إنهـــــا حلوة بدون أي إضافــــــــات*
*مش متل هدول !!*

*يسلمو شمعة أمل*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *حبيبتي أحلى منهم كلهم بكفي إنهـــــا حلوة بدون أي إضافــــــــات*
>  *مش متل هدول !!*
> 
>  *يسلمو شمعة أمل*



الله يخليلك اياها يا رب  :Icon2:  :Icon2:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

احلا وحده امل حجازي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الله يخليلك اياها يا رب


 


*ويخليك حبيبي*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

لولا عمليات التجميل ما بصيرن هيك
الجمال جمال طبيعي بدون اي شي ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> لولا عمليات التجميل ما بصيرن هيك
> الجمال جمال طبيعي بدون اي شي ..


 

*اهلا شذى منورة دايما.. كلامك 100%*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اكيد  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

ما بطيق سيرتكن يا مغنيات العرب 

بالرغم من ذلك يسلمووووووووووو والله يطيكي العافية

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا احلى منهن كلكهن جمالي طبيعي وعيون اخضر طبيعي مش متلهم 100000000 عملية تجميل بس شوفو شكالهم قبل عمليات التجميل 
 :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا احلى منهن كلكهن جمالي طبيعي وعيون اخضر طبيعي مش متلهم 100000000 عملية تجميل بس شوفو شكالهم قبل عمليات التجميل


يمكن  :Icon2:

----------


## عاشقة ريان

الجمال جمال الروح وليس المظهر الخارجي

----------

